# Selling Flowerhorns



## FlowerMonkey (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi guys my name is* Mike* I live in* Mississauga*, the main intersection near my place would be *Dundas* and *Dixie*. I'm selling a variety of Flowerhorns such as *Kamfas, Titaniums, Golden Monkey, Faders* and *Red Dragons*. Each of these guys are price at a affordable amount, all of them are either imported from Vietnam or Thailand.These guys we're hand picked and guarantee good quality. The ones I've imported from Thailand are at my place, the ones from Vietnam are at my partner's store which I can give you guys good deals on to.The picture that I have on here is just one out of the many Flowerhorns that I carry, check my website for more pictures, if your interested email me *[email protected]* or call my cell *647-291-8585*. Thank You.

Here's my website *Topflowerhorns.com*

*Price Range 
2" FHS = $20 to $60
3" FHS = $120 (Mostly Kamfas Some With Double Rows)
4" to 6" FHS = $180 to $350*


----------

